# racks



## tripleh (Nov 28, 2020)

If ur just smoking one item, say a turkey, where do you put the rack, top, middle or bottom , what I'm wanting to know is how close to the heating element do you put it?


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 28, 2020)

Depending on how large your turkey is will determine where in the smoker it will fit and of course which type of smoker you have to accommodate it.

Best thing to do is place the turkey where it will fit comfortably in the smoker and put a temperature probe on the same level as the turkey.  Also place another probe in the turkey .  Now you can monitor the smoker's temp as well as the turkey's. 

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## normanaj (Nov 28, 2020)

Depends on the smoker.What do you have?


----------



## tripleh (Nov 28, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Depending on how large your turkey is will determine where in the smoker it will fit and of course which type of smoker you have to accommodate it.
> 
> Best thing to do is place the turkey where it will fit comfortably in the smoker and put a temperature probe on the same level as the turkey.  Also place another probe in the turkey .  Now you can monitor the smoker's temp as well as the turkey's.
> 
> ...


I have a Bradley digital 4 rack rack, I did a turkey thanksgiving day, the smoker set at 270 deg. Was supposed to cook for 2.5 to 3 hrs and reach a temp of 164 but it never got over 149 for 3.5 hrs. Had it next to the top rack. wondering if It should have been lower?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2020)

If you don't have enough probes to check on hot or cold spots some have bought store bought biscuit or bun dough and place throughout their smokers to show hot and cold spots.

Ryan


----------



## tripleh (Nov 28, 2020)

tripleh said:


> I have a Bradley digital 4 rack rack, I did a turkey thanksgiving day, the smoker set at 270 deg. Was supposed to cook for 2.5 to 3 hrs and reach a temp of 164 but it never got over 149 for 3.5 hrs. Had it next to the top rack. wondering if It should have been lower?


----------



## tripleh (Nov 28, 2020)

The smoker has a temp gage on control panel.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2020)

The problem is most factory temp gauges are inaccurate. That is why most everybody has a back up external thermometer to monitor both the pit temp. & the meat temp. You may find that your not really cooking at 270.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2020)

tripleh said:


> I have a Bradley digital 4 rack rack, I did a turkey thanksgiving day, the smoker set at 270 deg. Was supposed to cook for 2.5 to 3 hrs and reach a temp of 164 but it never got over 149 for 3.5 hrs. Had it next to the top rack. wondering if It should have been lower?




It was set at 270°, but was it actually 270° inside that Smoker. I have heard Bradleys were a little "Underpowered".
When I use my MES 40, I put things in there as far as I can get them from the heating element, because I want to Smoke-cook the food---Not Grill it.
Things smaller than a Turkey, I almost always use the 2nd rack from the top.
If I have enough food to need multiple racks, I use them in the following order.
This is with a 4 rack MES smoker:
1 Rack-----Rack #2
2 Racks----Rack #1 and #2
3 Racks----Rack #1, #2, and #3
I never use Rack #4-----It's too close to the Heating Element. IMO

If I had to use all 4 racks, like for Jerky or Beef Sticks, I would be sure to rotate Racks #1 and #4, because #4 is too close to the Heating Element.

Bear


----------

